# Younger chicks at the gym



## Crom (May 7, 2021)

Married or in a relationship. How do you coup with this shit?

    I'm currently 45 y/o, granted I look a lot younger so I tend to get approached pretty often. This younger lady about 22 - 24 keeps flirting with me. This girl is gorgeous. About 5'6 great face and body. 8 out of 10 easy. Her dad goes to the gym and is kinda jacked (A scary older dude; about 60.) I keep trying to ignore her. But anywhere I move in the gym she follows me. 

    Today I moved to do some skull crushers, she followed me and started do stiff legged deads with dumbbells right in front of the mirror. It was visual torture. She was even checking her ass afterward and softly chucking. 

    Anyway, I'm going to keep trying to ignore this lady. I've been married 20 years. I honestly think she's getting a kick out of acting like this.


----------



## The Phoenix (May 7, 2021)

Just tell her you’re ghey and she’ll leave you alone.  I assume you are faithful would do anything to derail this young “chick”. Your choice of words...are you a chicken hawk ....LOL


----------



## Crom (May 7, 2021)

The Phoenix said:


> Just tell her you’re ghey and she’ll leave you alone.  I assume you are faithful would do anything to derail this young “chick”. Your choice of words...are you a chicken hawk ....LOL



       Hrmm, if she asks me what I'm listening to again. I'll tell her Ricky Martin. That should handle it.


----------



## Uncle manny (May 7, 2021)

She wants the D!  I think a lot of these chics love the attention deep down. Makes them feel gratified. Just keep your head down and ignore that’s what I do. Easier said than done but gotta focus on your training.


----------



## supreme666leader (May 7, 2021)

If your wife old and ugly think of hot girl when youre doing her.


----------



## transcend2007 (May 7, 2021)

Only people we ever hear this shlt from are people not paying enough attention to their workouts ... consider it a compliment and up your workout intensity significantly ... any dude who seriously workouts gets this type of attention ...


----------



## j2048b (May 7, 2021)

yup stupid bad news, its all it is....dumb youngens acting dumb and young.....leave em be....not worth the headaches, and bs that comes along with it...

unless u just want to plow her...im sure she's ready to porn star out....


----------



## Send0 (May 7, 2021)

Haven't been to a gym in forever... but I used to ignore literally everyone around me. As in they didn't exist... I didn't see them. It was the only way I could keep intensity going in my workouts.

This kind of behavior, along with people who sit and have long chats while tying up equipment, annoy the living hell out of me. After all, I'm at the gym to work... not play.


----------



## DEADlifter (May 7, 2021)

The Phoenix said:


> Just tell her you’re ghey and she’ll leave you alone.  I assume you are faithful would do anything to derail this young “chick”. Your choice of words...are you a chicken hawk ....LOL



Now Cypress Hill is in my head.  "I'm a chicken hawk huntin' for a chicken"


----------



## The Phoenix (May 7, 2021)

DEADlifter said:


> Now Cypress Hill is in my head.  "I'm a chicken hawk huntin' for a chicken"



Same thing happened to me earlier when I responded to Rise's Snake/Reptile pet forum.  "Still I rise, from the ashes..." King Nothing by Shadows Fall.


----------



## NewGuy101 (May 7, 2021)

Dude if you faithful, and it definitely sounds like you are. Shit, I don't really have any advice other than going to a diff gym location if possible (and actually gets that bad) lol, diff times maybe? Anything you do to push her away gonna make her follow XD - hey, not too bad of a problem. Just work out, you are a grown-ass man, you'll survive this tragedy lol.


----------



## NewGuy101 (May 7, 2021)

^^^^^^^^^^ ya think she's actually just wanting the attention, like "I could have that guy, watch" guarantee if she's looking how he said, she's got a dude......


----------



## 69nites (May 7, 2021)

https://youtu.be/paG1-lPtIXA?t=591


----------



## Crom (May 7, 2021)

supreme666leader said:


> If your wife old and ugly think of hot girl when youre doing her.



 Lmao! She still looks pretty good to me.


----------



## Crom (May 7, 2021)

transcend2007 said:


> Only people we ever hear this shlt from are people not paying enough attention to their workouts ... consider it a compliment and up your workout intensity significantly ... any dude who seriously workouts gets this type of attention ...



 It was a pump day for me, all focus. Those deads in the mirror though. My old balls quivered.


----------



## Crom (May 7, 2021)

NewGuy101 said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^ ya think she's actually just wanting the attention, like "I could have that guy, watch" guarantee if she's looking how he said, she's got a dude......



Exactly what I thought. I'm thinking I'm old enough to be your father where is your young boyfriend at?


----------



## #TheMatrix (May 8, 2021)

Sometimes they just want u to teach em how to do shit for free


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (May 8, 2021)

The only thing I have to say is one of my good looking, younger lady friends, used to work out at the same gym as me.  I used to enjoy doing cardio when she did cardio because staring at her ass gave me motivation to continue my routine!  She also didn't care that I was staring at her ass, so there is that too, lol.

Sadly, when I was lifting, it was like she didn't exist because I get into a weird zone when I lift heavy ass weights.  It's me, the music, and the iron when I lift seriously.


----------



## MrInsensitive (May 8, 2021)

This is exactly why I built my own gym. I can’t handle it. I’m not a cheater, but I don’t want to be tempted either cause I’m horny AF.  I flee from that crap. I don’t even look at them. 
I believe whoredom is pure immaturity. I think it’s disgusting and pathetic. The most selfish thing you could do. 
be careful brother and thank you for posting this.


----------



## FlyingPapaya (May 8, 2021)

Just ignore them?


----------



## BrotherIron (May 8, 2021)

Don't have this issue but my training and personality isn't something that has women trying to talk to me. They enjoy watching me lift but I don't give off a come talk to me vibe. I give off a more, try to talk to me and I'll beat you with a 45lbs plate vibe.


----------



## The Phoenix (May 8, 2021)

BrotherIron said:


> Don't have this issue but my training and personality isn't something that has women trying to talk to me. They enjoy watching me lift but I don't give off a come talk to me vibe. I give off a more, try to talk to me and I'll beat you with a 45lbs plate vibe.



@brotherIron, you are a little scary looking in terms of size and demeanor....


----------



## CJ (May 8, 2021)

What's the address of your gym? Asking for a friend. :32 (20):


----------



## The Phoenix (May 8, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> What's the address of your gym? Asking for a friend. :32 (20):



Any takers? Very classy CJ


----------



## CJ (May 8, 2021)

The Phoenix said:


> Any takers? Very classy CJ



My friend is a pig. I'm very disappointed in him. :32 (17):


----------



## tinymk (May 8, 2021)

Zero problems where we train, they run around and fluff upon the mirror but never bother me..

headphones in , hat down, bend in the bar and working my ass off.  I have no time for their bullshit and I ooze it to just leave me the **** alone


----------



## Trump (May 8, 2021)

Gibs?? Is that you??


----------



## diver (May 8, 2021)

I wouldn't be complaining about the views in the gym today. When I started working out it was in a concrete room about the size of a bedroom in the basement of the local Y. That's the only place there was. No "health" clubs, girls in tights, or mirrors. There was no heat or ac, no windows, a rack with a few dumbbells, a small bench, and what today would pass for a home made pull down "lat" cable. You worked out in grey sweats. No females of course it was the Y. Weight lifting in those days was not looked upon very kindly at all. You were considered somewhat mentally ill. My only salvation at the Y was that they did have one Olympic bar and platform. Now the next chapter in my workout life got more interesting. When I discovered Vic Tanny, joined up, and went along for the ride. That is another story. LOL. IMO, enjoy all you can. The co-ed fitness world today is fantastic. I wish some hot 20 something would flirt with me. My wife would get a kick out of it too! We all want to remember the good old days. But the good old days are today. Enjoy it while you can because one day those will be your memories.


----------



## CJ (May 8, 2021)

This is just him humble bragging.... "Hey guys, hot chick digs me!!!"  :32 (17):


----------



## Crom (May 8, 2021)

BrotherIron said:


> Don't have this issue but my training and personality isn't something that has women trying to talk to me. They enjoy watching me lift but I don't give off a come talk to me vibe. I give off a more, try to talk to me and I'll beat you with a 45lbs plate vibe.



        Now there are talkers , always are. Some guys come in there just to be social. I see it all the time. I try to stay low. I have a daytime ex con buddy I lift with , and if I have to lift nights it's with my large powerlifting buddy. 

       Those two are pretty much kryptonite .


----------



## Crom (May 8, 2021)

MrInsensitive said:


> This is exactly why I built my own gym. I can’t handle it. I’m not a cheater, but I don’t want to be tempted either cause I’m horny AF.  I flee from that crap. I don’t even look at them.
> I believe whoredom is pure immaturity. I think it’s disgusting and pathetic. The most selfish thing you could do.
> be careful brother and thank you for posting this.



    Was talking to my buddy last night. He said he's getting sick of it and wants to build his own place. We live in a small town, a lot of retired military here. Many of these guys brought home wives from Europe and Asia. So, if the young ladies aren't on meth they tend to be pretty hot looking. 

         Your reply was spot on and you said exactly what I wanted to say.


----------



## Crom (May 8, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> This is just him humble bragging.... "Hey guys, hot chick digs me!!!"  :32 (17):



      Honestly, if I were single I wouldn't even mention it.


----------



## Crom (May 8, 2021)

diver said:


> I wouldn't be complaining about the views in the gym today. When I started working out it was in a concrete room about the size of a bedroom in the basement of the local Y. That's the only place there was. No "health" clubs, girls in tights, or mirrors. There was no heat or ac, no windows, a rack with a few dumbbells, a small bench, and what today would pass for a home made pull down "lat" cable. You worked out in grey sweats. No females of course it was the Y. Weight lifting in those days was not looked upon very kindly at all. You were considered somewhat mentally ill. My only salvation at the Y was that they did have one Olympic bar and platform. Now the next chapter in my workout life got more interesting. When I discovered Vic Tanny, joined up, and went along for the ride. That is another story. LOL. IMO, enjoy all you can. The co-ed fitness world today is fantastic. I wish some hot 20 something would flirt with me. My wife would get a kick out of it too! We all want to remember the good old days. But the good old days are today. Enjoy it while you can because one day those will be your memories.



  I talked to an old YMCA lifter a few weeks back. Said he still has a group  of old lifters from that time he meets with once a year.  He was a powerlifter though not much into bodybuilding.


----------



## Crom (May 8, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> What's the address of your gym? Asking for a friend. :32 (20):



  So at my gym. You know - the magical hole in the wall. Honestly , it's  just a shitty gym. We have a lot of female competitors.  

  Their pictures line the walls of the place. I'd be glad to snap a pic of some and post it. Lol

  They all claim natty too. Natural comps.


----------



## creekrat (May 8, 2021)

transcend2007 said:


> Only people we ever hear this shlt from are people not paying enough attention to their workouts ... consider it a compliment and up your workout intensity significantly ... any dude who seriously workouts gets this type of attention ...




My wife and kids have pointed out to me that some girls had been checking me out. I didn’t even notice them. They pointed it out to me later and I laughed. All scrawny ass bony chicks. My wife is 5’3” and 148lbs with a phat ass and thighs and 32H up top. No wonder I didn’t notice the others


----------



## The Tater (May 8, 2021)

Trump said:


> Gibs?? Is that you??



haha I fuggin laughed so hard at this.


----------



## #TheMatrix (May 8, 2021)

creekrat said:


> . My wife is 5’3” and 148lbs with a phat ass and thighs and 32H up top.s



Sauce.  

&#55357;&#56384;


----------



## Crom (May 8, 2021)

creekrat said:


> My wife and kids have pointed out to me that some girls had been checking me out. I didn’t even notice them. They pointed it out to me later and I laughed. All scrawny ass bony chicks. My wife is 5’3” and 148lbs with a phat ass and thighs and 32H up top. No wonder I didn’t notice the others



  Yessir. I need some handlebars. Don't likem scrawny.


----------



## The Phoenix (May 8, 2021)

creekrat said:


> My wife and kids have pointed out to me that some girls had been checking me out. I didn’t even notice them. They pointed it out to me later and I laughed. All scrawny ass bony chicks. My wife is 5’3” and 148lbs with a phat ass and thighs and 32H up top. No wonder I didn’t notice the others



Well you’ve made some awesome improvements and as a result show in your character and confidence which is why they are noticing you.


----------



## lfod14 (May 8, 2021)

Same shit here man, I'm 40 but like to think I pass for low 30's, definitely get attention from the girls in their 20's. Equally as fun as it is complete torture!


----------



## BRICKS (May 8, 2021)

diver said:


> I wouldn't be complaining about the views in the gym today. When I started working out it was in a concrete room about the size of a bedroom in the basement of the local Y. That's the only place there was. No "health" clubs, girls in tights, or mirrors. There was no heat or ac, no windows, a rack with a few dumbbells, a small bench, and what today would pass for a home made pull down "lat" cable. You worked out in grey sweats. No females of course it was the Y. Weight lifting in those days was not looked upon very kindly at all. You were considered somewhat mentally ill. My only salvation at the Y was that they did have one Olympic bar and platform. Now the next chapter in my workout life got more interesting. When I discovered Vic Tanny, joined up, and went along for the ride. That is another story. LOL. IMO, enjoy all you can. The co-ed fitness world today is fantastic. I wish some hot 20 something would flirt with me. My wife would get a kick out of it too! We all want to remember the good old days. But the good old days are today. Enjoy it while you can because one day those will be your memories.



Did you start training at the same YMCA that I did?  Maybe 20' x 30', 15 -20 sweaty asked dudes, nobody wearing shirts, dumbells all over the floor, and maybe once every couple months somebody would clean the mirror in front if the squat rack when you couldn't see yourself anymore for all the snot accumulation.

Seriously fellas, I'm reading this and don't see what the problem is.  Enjoy the view.  If you're in a relationship and concerned you can't control yourself you've got bigger issues than training.  Seriously.  If you don't have the kind of self control and integrity to not act on your urges maybe you should not be in a relationship or find another gym.  Enjoy the show and  focus on your training.


----------



## Mind2muscle (May 8, 2021)

God I love the girls at the gym.  Young ones and the cougars.  Definitely gives me extra motivation.  And yes it’s tempting but at the end of the day I have a family that I love.  If I were a single guy then that would be different.  They do make it very hard to ignore.  Saw this one girl today with her ass sticking out and showing her 6 pack like wtf girl I’m trying to focus!  

Like others have stated though I keep my head down, music on full blast and make no eye contact.


----------



## BigSwolePump (May 8, 2021)

I never have that problem but I also don't pay attention to the other fuks in the gym.

She could fuk herself with the lat pulldown bar and would even know anything until I tried to use it and it was stuck in her snatch.

The only people I notice is the ones in my way.

Outside of the gym, I always get stares. Sometimes from the girl, sometimes from the dude with her that is likely either terrified or trying to see who their girl is looking at.


----------



## The Phoenix (May 8, 2021)

BigSwolePump said:


> I never have that problem but I also don't pay attention to the other fuks in the gym.
> 
> She could fuk herself with the lat pulldown bar and would even know anything until I tried to use it and it was stuck in her snatch.
> 
> ...



Or he might be an admirer; which I know won’t flatter you...


----------



## diver (May 9, 2021)

crom said:


> so at my gym. You know - the magical hole in the wall. Honestly , it's  just a shitty gym. We have a lot of female competitors.
> 
> Their pictures line the walls of the place. I'd be glad to snap a pic of some and post it. Lol
> 
> they all claim natty too. Natural comps.



pics please!


----------



## RISE (May 9, 2021)

Ass always gives my workouts a boost. Just enjoy the view and keep on lifting.


----------



## Janoy Cresva (May 9, 2021)

Show her that thread were you write homo erotic fan fiction about that gym goon and she won't bother you any more.


----------



## lifter6973 (May 9, 2021)

I dont have this problem. Same age as you and I pretty much look my age. No one under 30 even looks twice at me. Now I do get some in the late 30s to late 40s range that give some looks.


Crom said:


> Married or in a relationship. How do you coup with this shit?
> 
> I'm currently 45 y/o, granted I look a lot younger so I tend to get approached pretty often. This younger lady about 22 - 24 keeps flirting with me. This girl is gorgeous. About 5'6 great face and body. 8 out of 10 easy. Her dad goes to the gym and is kinda jacked (A scary older dude; about 60.) I keep trying to ignore her. But anywhere I move in the gym she follows me.
> 
> ...


----------



## lifter6973 (May 9, 2021)

Now I guess it also depends on how happily married you are and if it is an open marriage. You probably wouldn't be posting this though if you were unhappy or had an open marriage cuz you probably would have already had this girls head in the pillow and ass in the air.


Crom said:


> Married or in a relationship. How do you coup with this shit?
> 
> I'm currently 45 y/o, granted I look a lot younger so I tend to get approached pretty often. This younger lady about 22 - 24 keeps flirting with me. This girl is gorgeous. About 5'6 great face and body. 8 out of 10 easy. Her dad goes to the gym and is kinda jacked (A scary older dude; about 60.) I keep trying to ignore her. But anywhere I move in the gym she follows me.
> 
> ...


----------



## Trump (May 12, 2021)

Just had a young lady flirt with me in the gym telling me how she liked my muscles and going on about how heavy I lift.
Did I enjoy it? Yes
Will I ruin my marriage over it? No
The End


----------



## MrRogers (May 12, 2021)

I'm new here and not trying to be a dick but this is a problem why exactly? 

In all honesty though you can do all of whats been suggested, but its likely to just make her more determined lol

Good luck


----------



## DEADlifter (May 12, 2021)

Here's your fix Crom.  Eat 6 deviled eggs one hour before you go to the gym.  Then you can surround yourself with a methane force field which no means of flirtation known to man can penetrate.

Problem solved.  I accept Venmo and Cashapp.


----------



## Sicwun88 (May 13, 2021)

Pull the brim on your hat low,
Crank up the tunes
And conquer wht you set out to do!!
Focus on mind to muscle, not ass!


----------



## transcend2007 (May 13, 2021)

Upon leaving the gym today ... I've come up with the solution for those of you who easily distracted by the young beautiful women literally throwing themselves on you guys who so awesome that you cannot be resisted ... try going to the gym at 5am ... there will be no one there who is not deadly serious about their workouts ... problem solved ...


----------



## DEADlifter (May 13, 2021)

This thread makes me think about this old Chris Rock bit.  This whole clip is funny.  the 2:00 mark is where he talks about commitment vs. new pussy.


----------



## Crom (May 13, 2021)

DEADlifter said:


> This thread makes me think about this old Chris Rock bit.  This whole clip is funny.  the 2:00 mark is where he talks about commitment vs. new pussy.



  New pussy can't cook! 

  Can't believe this thread is still living.


----------



## Crom (May 13, 2021)

Sicwun88 said:


> Pull the brim on your hat low,
> Crank up the tunes
> And conquer wht you set out to do!!
> Focus on mind to muscle, not ass!



 Damn right . I killed it today. Exhausted.


----------



## Dungeon Dweller (May 13, 2021)

Flirting is a fun game. If one of the other is taken you don't take it any further its totally a normal and healthy thing.


----------



## nissan11 (May 13, 2021)

This is a classic that fits this situation. Only in this case the girl is Dom. 


https://youtu.be/TBvHbnhl3M8


----------



## Bridgestone (Apr 26, 2022)

Buncha 'Mike Pences' around here.


----------



## Capthowdy (Apr 26, 2022)

Haha this is hilarious . I feel like today women at the gym are in contest to see who who be the closest to naked without being naked . I personally used to be affected by this . But bc of seeing it constantly, and bc I’ve recently discovered tik tok , I have been completely desensitized to fat asses in tight pants at
This point . It’s like watching to much porn haha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GSgator (Apr 26, 2022)

Crazy story this was about 4-5 years ago. There was pretty attractive women at the gym and we had the same workout schedule I saw her all the time. We would make eye contact here and there. One day she was on the chin-up bar doing Abs and I asked her if I could work in some sets she said sure no biggie.

Fast forward a couple months ahead I’m running late for work so it’s around 9. I pull out to my detach garage to grab some tools and guess who I see . This chick is literally renting the house behind mine talk about small world. Every time I was outside she would come out and chat . My buddy was over helping me reroof my garage and she came out dozens of times it was obvious at that point were it could have gone .  I never took the bait and she eventually moved and found a place way up north.


----------



## Test_subject (Apr 26, 2022)

I make a game out of it.  The harder they try to get my attention the harder I ignore them. 

I’ve had them get visibly upset over it which is downright hilarious.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Apr 26, 2022)

I enjoy hearing the simps and their cringeworthy attempts at chitchat.

"Hey, can you girls pretend that I'm your trainer if I post a picture of us to IG?"

"Oh my god, you girls are so cool. I was always afraid to approach you cause you look so fierce."

"I can help load that and spot you if you need me too. Feel free to ask me for help."


----------



## Bro Bundy (Apr 26, 2022)

I love to intimidate the fuck out of the youngins


----------



## Undecanator (Apr 26, 2022)

Lower your test dose


----------



## CJ (Apr 26, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> I enjoy hearing the simps and their cringeworthy attempts at chitchat.
> 
> "Hey, can you girls pretend that I'm your trainer if I post a picture of us to IG?"
> 
> ...


I would NEVER approach a girl at the gym. But I will look at them through the mirror reflection and think to myself..... Holy fukking shit is she hot!!! 🤣


----------



## Bro Bundy (Apr 26, 2022)

i talk to bitches all the time in the gym....Thats the best part of being a juicehead  u pussies lol


----------



## Bro Bundy (Apr 26, 2022)

ive been lifting with florida black football  players..They been killing me


----------



## Undecanator (Apr 26, 2022)

Bro Bundy said:


> ive been lifting with florida black football  players..They been killing me


Killing you, huh?


----------



## Bro Bundy (Apr 26, 2022)

Undecanator said:


> Killing you, huh?


fucking killing me ...their huge and love to destroy me


----------



## Hughinn (Apr 26, 2022)

Bro Bundy said:


> fucking killing me ...their huge and love to destroy me



I've got some LSU guys at my gym. 

Impressive deadlifts and squats.  Not much else to brag about. 

But I'm sure they could run circles around me lol.


----------



## lifter6973 (Apr 26, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> I enjoy hearing the simps and their cringeworthy attempts at chitchat.
> 
> "Hey, can you girls pretend that I'm your trainer if I post a picture of us to IG?"
> 
> ...


The one that works for me is, hey there is your water bottle leaking or are you just happy to see me? I'll get you some paper towels.

Oh, also, I noticed your form on the adductor/abductor machine is off. Why don't you demonstrate for me and I'll point to where you need to improve.  Usually you just need to hold the wide stance longer.

Oh one more, wow, you have a great ass.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Apr 26, 2022)

Undecanator said:


> Lower your test dose


Raise yours


----------



## Sven Northman (Apr 26, 2022)

Capthowdy said:


> Haha this is hilarious . I feel like today women at the gym are in contest to see who who be the closest to naked without being naked . I personally used to be affected by this . But bc of seeing it constantly, and bc I’ve recently discovered tik tok , I have been completely desensitized to fat asses in tight pants at
> This point . It’s like watching to much porn haha
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Haha! Preach! It seems as though the ruched ass pants just keep getting deeper in the crack. It's what's "in" right now it seems. 

I see it everyday I'm in there and it used to distract me, but now IDGAF, but still appreciate a woman that works her ass off and it shows. 

I see dudes creepily staring at them ALL the time. I just laugh, put my head down and do what I came to do. I've made friends with a few and I don't assume they want to bone me just because we're talking. Lol. Some egos......

What other reason do they wear that shit other than to get attention.


----------



## Achillesking (Apr 26, 2022)

Bro Bundy said:


> fucking killing me ...their huge and love to destroy me


Ummm your at what gym 🤗


----------



## Sven Northman (Apr 26, 2022)

Bro Bundy said:


> fucking killing me ...their huge and love to destroy me


In the locker room shower?

You set yourself up there....lol.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Apr 26, 2022)

Sven Northman said:


> In the locker room shower?
> 
> You set yourself up there....lol.


those giant black cocks just wouldn't fit right


----------



## ccpro (Apr 26, 2022)

Take the sock out of your shorts...she'll back off.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Apr 27, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> I make a game out of it.  The harder they try to get my attention the harder I ignore them.
> 
> I’ve had them get visibly upset over it which is downright hilarious.



Ive been to your gym
Im usually good at ignoring everyone.
Even if someone tries to talk with me, i won't take my headset off,
Im here to work.

But at your gym, the early morning crowd, getting their workouts in, fresh from working the "Club" all night... yeah, its a tough sell


----------



## Test_subject (Apr 27, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Ive been to your gym
> Im usually good at ignoring everyone.
> Even if someone tries to talk with me, i won't take my headset off,
> Im here to work.
> ...


Oh dude. Saturday and Sunday mornings are distracting as fuck.  You get all of the quality strippers and serious fitness university girls in there and it’s a tough go.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Apr 27, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> Oh dude. Saturday and Sunday mornings are distracting as fuck.  You get all of the quality strippers and serious fitness university girls in there and it’s a tough go.



Yeaj, theres zero focusing when all the strippers pile into the gym wearing ever so slightly more clothing than their stage attire.

then get on the abducter machine.


Yeah, workout ruined

Spank bank gets filled up tho


----------



## Bennybuttons09 (Apr 27, 2022)

Crom said:


> Married or in a relationship. How do you coup with this shit?
> 
> I'm currently 45 y/o, granted I look a lot younger so I tend to get approached pretty often. This younger lady about 22 - 24 keeps flirting with me. This girl is gorgeous. About 5'6 great face and body. 8 out of 10 easy. Her dad goes to the gym and is kinda jacked (A scary older dude; about 60.) I keep trying to ignore her. But anywhere I move in the gym she follows me.
> 
> ...


That's tough and takes a lot of mental discipline that I have not always had. I struggled with drug use for a long time and then when I finally got past that replaced at a different times with eating, or training, or eating and training, or gambling, or women. That sort of compulsive sex was never that great for me though, the kind where are you finish and then wonder what the hell you were thinking right after. I don't have much in the way of advice for cultivating that mental restraint, but obviously most of us here know what it takes to train when we don't feel like it or stick to a nutrition plan when we don't feel like it so I think we have it in us probably to resist the advances of a hot woman but then biology is powerful thing and we've got built in mechanisms to keep the species going..
My wife and I have a "don't ask don't tell" variety open relationship. It's definitely not everyone's cup of tea but it works for me and her. I tried other types of open relationships, or the whole swinger thing and none of that was really for me, I found the people in the swingers communities to just be pretty weird and coming from a different vibe. Competition and comparison and getting off on the idea of cheating, I'm not into any of that or watching. 
Our thing is more, why ruin a great thing because of one night's short sighted decision. There are rules to it, no friends. no repeats, no emotional connection with lots of texting and calls, no gifts. Basically, its like if I meet someone out a bar or event out of town, or, the world's oldest profession. Ive gone on apps a bit but I use a burner number and tell them exactly what's what, a lay and then we go our separate ways. Only a certain type responds favorably to that proposal but they're often confident and energetic to say the least. 
I don't ever recommend lying or sneaking around. I have done basically what I just said but in relationships where it was not a shared policy and personally I did not lose any sleep over it. I was surprised by that I thought I would've been wrecked by guilty and I didn't actually love noticing that but it was the case. Sometimes it actually adds spice back into the relationship. Maybe knock the bottom out of this young chick but hear her act immature or annoying and rush back to your wife more grateful to have her than ever. Just a thought, but coming from a dude with a line of field relationships behind him and not a long successful marriage..


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Apr 27, 2022)

Jesus Christ when did it become difficult to do what you came to do instead of staring at pussy?
Yeah I'll glance but I still focus on why I'm there.

The gym is for lifting weights not flirting or trying to get laid. Go to a club or a bar ffs.


----------



## Undecanator (Apr 27, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Raise yours


----------



## Dex (Apr 27, 2022)

The younger chicks at my gym are too young...teenagers. They are always in my way. Nobody goes to school these days. Damn COVID pushed so many to online school.


----------



## lifter6973 (Apr 27, 2022)

FlyingPapaya said:


> Jesus Christ when did it become difficult to do what you came to do instead of staring at pussy?
> Yeah I'll glance but I still focus on why I'm there.
> 
> The gym is for lifting weights not flirting or trying to get laid. Go to a club or a bar ffs.


I dont know man it can be kind of hard when everywhere you look you see camel toe and think it is staring at YOU. I mean, you gotta take a peek.  The booties too.  
I get my work in and just hope that someone is fucking them proper.


----------



## Achilleus (Apr 27, 2022)

Wait, I use those hot chicks as motivation to lift harder at the gym. Its always a win for me. See hot girl, pop over some looks, get that horny energy focused onto your next set. At least thats what I do.


----------



## RISE (Apr 27, 2022)

Achilleus said:


> Wait, I use those hot chicks as motivation to lift harder at the gym. Its always a win for me. See hot girl, pop over some looks, get that horny energy focused onto your next set. At least thats what I do.


EXACTLY.  I get a BETTER workout when there's some eye candy.


----------

